# City with the most skyscrapers



## ACT7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thought I would start this thread to see how well it goes. According to Emporis, Hong Kong has the most skyscrapers in the world, followed by New York. Toronto checks in at #10, putting it ahead of Chicago and therefore No. 2 in North America.

...Let the ***** measuring begin!


----------



## kevin22 (Mar 11, 2007)

how about tokyo, i think thats the city that has the most amount of skyscrapers.


----------



## ACT7 (Oct 3, 2006)

kevin22 said:


> how about tokyo, i think thats the city that has the most amount of skyscrapers.


I think Tokyo was in the top 10, but it depends on how you define skyscrapers. For example, Sao Paulo doesn't have a lot of true skyscrapers but it is considered the most vertical city in the world.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought NYC was the city with the larger amount of skyscrapers, what will be de definition of a skyscraper a building with 150 meters, 200 meters or 300 meters ?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

What about Sao Paulo?





























High-rise Building Statistics for São Paulo

4,615 completed completed
634 under construction under construction


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Hong Kong for sure.




http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

1 - Emporis statistics are NOT for skyscrapers. They are for highrises, which Emporis defines as any building over 12 storeys.

2 - Emporis statistics are FAR from complete. Emporis data is itself created by voluntary editors. There are ONLY two Emporis editors for the whole country of Brazil. NONE live in São Paulo. They post here at SSC and they admit they only count a very small number of the total São Paulo highrises.

3 - a more accurate data about São Paulo buildings over 12 floors comes from the São Paulo city hall, from the Urbanism Planning Secretary. Cello1974, a SSC forumer from Germany with a friend working on that secretary, got a list DIRECTLY from São Paulo´s administration computers. Result:

*40 thousand highrises (buildings over 12 floors) in São Paulo*


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

NY and HK


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

From skyscraperpage...

1 - NYC 3061 highrises
2 - Toronto 1720 highrises
3 - Chicago 1061 highrises


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

City v. City, have fun while you can


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

this is not 1/3 of the city highrises!!!!




































scroll to the right!!! > > > > >


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

any new super tall building will be construct in Sao Paulo???
if a super tall building (700m++) construct in this megapolis, its would make Sao Paulo city view prefect !!! 

i think burj dubai is more suitable to build in Sao Paulo.


----------



## Mr.KOngo (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ burj dubai is more suited to being built in Sao paulo for sure, at least theres demand for it in Sao paulo


----------



## SLKRR (Dec 18, 2006)

khoojyh said:


> any new super tall building will be construct in Sao Paulo???
> if a super tall building (700m++) construct in this megapolis, its would make Sao Paulo city view prefect !!!
> 
> i think burj dubai is more suitable to build in Sao Paulo.


I'd just like to see at least a couple of 200 or 300 m in SP first... though a 700 m would be nice, let's be a bit more realistic...


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

Those skyscraper listings are notoriously unreliable, I must have read 20 and they've all be different.

Although it's safe to say Hong Kong and New York are still at the top.

Sao Paulo does look cool, but from these pictures I'm sure NY and HK still have more high rises and skyscrapers.

Isn't there some kind of height regulation in Sao Paulo?


----------



## SLKRR (Dec 18, 2006)

PresidentBjork said:


> Those skyscraper listings are notoriously unreliable, I must have read 20 and they've all be different.
> 
> Although it's safe to say Hong Kong and New York are still at the top.
> 
> Sao Paulo does look cool, but from these pictures I'm sure NY and HK still have more high rises and skyscrapers.


With highrises, São Paulo beats NYC easily - if you'd ever been to either city, you'd see that it's not even close. You can't make an accurate judgment from just looking at photos. With skyscrapers, it depends on how you define them. If you say 200 m, then São Paulo nets exactly zero.

Hong Kong - never been there, so can't make a comparison.



> Isn't there some kind of height regulation in Sao Paulo?


Not that I'm aware of, though some neighborhoods may have restrictions.


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

SLKRR said:


> With highrises, São Paulo beats NYC easily - if you'd ever been to either city, you'd see that it's not even close. You can't make an accurate judgment from just looking at photos. With skyscrapers, it depends on how you define them. If you say 200 m, then São Paulo nets exactly zero.


Fair enough, I've been to NY and Hk but not Sao Paulo, but soon will,

It just appeared to me that the high rises were appearing out of areas that were otherwise low rise 2-4 story buildings, whereas in NY or HK the taller buildings really have to be quite tall to make them noticeable out of the high density of other high rise buildings.


----------



## SLKRR (Dec 18, 2006)

PresidentBjork said:


> Fair enough, I've been to NY and Hk but not Sao Paulo, but soon will,
> 
> It just appeared to me that the high rises were appearing out of areas that were otherwise low rise 2-4 story buildings, whereas in NY or HK the taller buildings really have to be quite tall to make them noticeable out of the high density of other high rise buildings.


Looking at those pictures, I see very few 2-4 story buildings. I think where São Paulo gets the vast majority of its buildings is in the 12-20 story range - thousands of them. But when you start looking for taller buildings, there is almost nothing in the 40-50 range, and only one building above 50 stories. The other factor is that the area São Paulo covers is much larger than NYC. Some areas of NY are denser, but fairly confined. All this is what makes NY look like a "bigger" city - it is denser and taller. But just in sheer numbers of buildings above 12 stories, I think SP wins - the pictures don't give you a real idea of the vast area the city covers with these buildings.

I've seen pics of Hong Kong, but still haven't been able to go... it looks like a stunning skyscraper city. It's been a dream of mine to go there sometime, but the wallet is still a bit thin for that.  

Anyway, I'd be interested in your impressions comparing the three after you've been to SP.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

I have been to all the cities in the top ten. If you superimposed Sao Paulo over Manhattan or Hong Kong, there would not be a single building that would stand out. There are taller buildings in Tampa than in Sao Paulo. And the tallest building in Sao Paulo was built over 40 years ago. A city can't be the skyscraper capital if it does not have any true skyscrapers. Sao Paulo rates right up there for density, but not for skyscrapers.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

ok, sao paulo has probably the most highrises but....i looked for the cities with the most tower over 200m (completed ):

New York: 47
Hongkong: 42
Shanghai: 28
Chicago: 19


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Exactly. Best efforts data gathering is not the same as having near perfect data.


----------

